# error on booting: "POST error occurs!"



## jkcrosby3 (Feb 20, 2012)

Found a previous thread that was similar to my problem, but I'll post anyhow in case there are differences that make a difference. 

About a week after I installed new RAM (maxed it to 16GB with the idea of updating my windows from xp 34 to win7 64), after restarting the computer it wouldn't complete the boot and would keep cycling through endlessly. I started up the computer as normal, it completed the first stage (listing, hard drive, disk reader etc) then when it should proceed the next phase a blue box pops up saying 

********************************
"POST error occurs!"

"Profile: 1) Default 
Success boot record : Last Known Good
Success boot record 1): 3 times
Success boot record 2): 2 times
Success boot record 3): 5 times


"Del: setup Arrows: choices
f1: continue"
listing my choices.
System continue in X seconds...
********************************
Behind the blue window is the black screen with the following text:

Warning! 
Now System is in Safe mode
Please re-setting Frequency in the CMOS setup.
*************************************************

Then it restarts and starts over the process. This will continue indefinitely.
None of the commands on the blue screen work. I have to wait until the countdown completes and it reboots again. The only way I have found to break the cycle is to consistently hold down the F1 key so that from the start of the boot cycle so that when it hits the blue screen F1 will already be held down, otherwise it won't be recognized and continue the boot process. None of the function keys work to enter the bios when that screen appears before the blue error screen appears. Can't boot from disc.

Suggestions?

Ultimate plan is to wipe the computer clean and load Win7 and start from scratch. Need a good and complete backup though. Memeo's backup takes many weeks to backup 420GB and the numbers don't add up to what was backed up and how much should back up. Any better ways to do this? A straight copy works for me so I don't have to pick and choose what gets backed up. I know this is a different question from above, so if I need to make a new post I can do that.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Have you tried load optimised / default settings ?


----------

